# [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*
Das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 750W im PCGH Preisvergleich
Zum PCGHX-Supportforum von Be Quiet!
Wa1lock Reviews auf Facebook
 Einleitung:
*Be Quiet - ein großer Name im Lüfter und Netzteilgeschäft, besonders bekannt für Silent-Lüfter,
bringt ein neues High End Netzteil auf den Markt - das Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W.
Mit 80 Plus Gold Zertifizierung, modularem Kabelmangement und Features wie Lüfteranschlüssen direkt am Netzteil
und dem sogenannten Overclocking Key wartet der Leisetreter auf.
*
**Inhaltsverzeichnis:
*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist interaktiv nutzbar, das heißt mit einem Klick auf den entsprechenden Eintrag kommt man zum benannten
Kapitel und unter jeden Kapitel gibt es einen Link zurück. Alle Bilder lassen sich mit einem Klick auf sie Vergrößern.
 -Der erste Eindruck
-Technische Daten
-Lieferumfang
-Das Netzteil
-Kabel
-Das Innenleben
-Messergebnisse


-Leistungsaufnahme
 

-Spannungen
 

-Lautstärke
-Danksagungen
*Der erste Eindruck:
*Das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 kommt in einer großen, schwarzen Verpackung, diese wurde sehr schlicht gehalten und bietet neben einem
kleinen Featureüberblick und den typischen Marketingsprüchen und einigen Awards und Logos nur ein Bild des Netzteils auf der Vorderseite.
Auf der Rückseite finden sich eine Menge Informationen über das Netzteil, sowohl als auch ein kompletter Kabelbaum.
Wenn man die Verpackung öffnet, fällt einem als erstes ein Werbeflyer und einen Hinweis, dass Netzteil nur mit den mitgelieferten
Kabeln zu betreiben, also auf keinen Fall mit Kabeln von bspw. dem P8.
Unter diesem Werbeflyer findet sich das Netzteil , gut verpackt zwischen viel Schaumstoff und den Kabeln, welche in den schwarzen Boxen liegen.
*Technische Daten:*
Die Technischen Daten gibt Be Quiet! auf ihrer Website wie folgt an: 
  Leistung: 750W
   Spitzenleistung: 500 ms 850W (850W werden für max. 500ms bereit gestellt)
  Modulares Kablemanagement
   DC/DC Technologie
  Schutztechniken:


OCP (Überstromschutz)
OVP (Überspannungsschutz)
UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)
SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)
OTP (Überhitzungsschutz)
OPP (Überlastschutz)
  Netzspannung: 100-240V
  Aktive PFC
  Mittlere Lebensdauer (Std / 25°C) 100.000 
  Arbeitsbereich (°C) 0 - 40
 Damit entspricht das Dark Power Pro P9 den gängigen Maßstäben in Sachen Sicherheit und Ausstattung,
einzig eine NLO (Leerlaufschutzschaltung) wäre noch wünschenswert gewesen.
Zur Kühlung setzt Be Quiet! auf einen ihrer Top Lüfter, der sowohl leise ist, als auch viel Luft fördert,
er bietet bei einer Größe von 120mm eine Drehzahl von ca. 1435 U/Min, diese ist Temperaturgesteuert.
Die Maximal erreichte Lautstärke liegt laut Be Quiet! bei 23.1 DBa

*Lieferumfang:
*Neben dem Netzteil liegen noch eine Menge Kabel in der Verpackung bei, desweiteren liegt der sogenannte Overclocking Key bei,
der bei Bedarf alle 12 Rails zusammenschaltet, sodass höhere Amperezahlen erreicht werden können.
Desweiteren liegen noch ein paar Kabelbinder, ein Klettverschlussband und 5 Schrauben zum befestigen des Netzteils im PC bei.
Eine dieser Schrauben liegt hier als Ersatz bei, da nur 4 benötigt werden.
Außerdem liegt, wie immer, ein Kaltgerätestecker bei um das Netzteil zu betreiben.
* Das Netzteil:
*Holt man das Dark Power Pro aus seinem Schaumstoffbett, merkt man erst wie riesig es ist, mit seinen Ausmaßen von 200x150x86 gehört
es zu den Netzteilen die nur in großen Towern und Miditowern verbaut werden können, in HTPCs passt es nur in Sonderfällen.
Be Quiet! hat es sehr schlicht gestaltet und mit einem sehr außergewöhnlichen "Kühlergrill" versehen, dieser weiß aber wohl zu gefallen.
Auf der Seite finden sich wieder einige Informationen zum Netzteil und außerdem, dass in das Design gut eingepasste 80 Plus Gold Logo.
Auf der anderen Seite und von hinten findet man nur die schwarze Plastik Verkleidung, welche leider bei Druck etwas nachgibt und evtl. quietscht.
Am Hinterteil des Netzteils, ist ein grobes Wabengitter verbaut, neben dem Namen des Netzteils findet sich hier nichts außer ein Kaltgerätesteckerport.
Was neben dem eleganten Design auffällt, sind die unregelmäßigen Spaltmaße hinten links im Bild.
Be Quiet! bietet zwar kein Vollmodulares Kabelmanagement, dafür aber 4 Lüfteranschlüsse direkt am Netzteil und eine bewegliche Achse für
die nicht Modularen Kabel - außerdem der Port für den OCK (weiß)
* Kabel:
*Die Kabel des Be Quiet! Goldnetzteils mit 750W sind auch als Kabelbaum hier noch einmal aufgeführt:
Diese ganze Masse an Kabeln, die alle im Test durch gute Verlegbarkeit und ausreichende Länge für einen Big Tower überzeugten,
liegen in 3 schwarzen Boxen, ausgenommen natürlich die nicht modularen Kabel.
Beim Sleeve macht BQ alles richtig, die Sleeve Qualität ist sehr gut, das heißt er ist sehr Blickdicht.
Leider sind die Sleeved dennoch, wie bei ziemlich allen Netzteilen, relativ kurz und lassen hässliche "Stümpfe" von
bunten Kabeln übrig, hier könnte man sich allgemein mehr wünschen.
Die einzelnen Kabel, hier der CPU EPS Stecker, sind alle mit einem Klettverschlussband zusammen gepackt.
Außerdem findet sich hier noch eine Besonderheit, die Kabel enthalten alle ein farbiges Kärtchen mit Beschriftung!
Selbst bei den Peripherie Kabeln finden sich noch weitere Lüfteranschlüssen an den Kabeln.
Die PCI-E Kabel bspw. haben extra eine andere Farbe als die Peripherie Kabel, dass soll schnelleres finden der Kabel Gewährleisten.
Hier zwei Kabel noch einmal in der Nahaufnahme:
Man muss gerade bei der Qualität der Kabel, das heißt die Verformbarkeit, der Qualität der Anschlüsse und der
Blickdichtigkeit des Sleeves Be Quiet ein großes Lob geben.
*Das Innenleben:
*Das Öffnen des Dark Power Pro P9 gestaltet sich sehr schwierig, da man als erstes die schwarzen Plastikabdeckungen entfernen muss,
diese befindne sich am Deckel, an den Seiten und hinten bei den Kabeln und sind mit insgesamt 8 Schrauben befestigt.
Darunter findet man ein silber graues Gehäuse aus Stahl, in welchem der eigentliche Kern des Netzteils liegt.
Nun liegen auch die Stecker fast frei, hier befindet sich auch noch eine graue Wand davor.
Nachdem die weiteren Schrauben entfernt wurden, kann man den Deckel abnehmen und erhält Einblick in das Innere des P9.
Der verbaute Lüfter der sehr leise agiert, selbst wenn man das Netzteil an seine Grenzen bringt:
Im Inneren finden sich nur hochwertige Komponenten, welchen den hohen Wirkungsgrad und die gute Stabilität sicherstellen.
Für eine gute Kühlung sorgt neben dem Lüfter der relativ aufgeräumte Innenraum, indem z.B die Kabel mit Kabelbindern im Volumen minimiert werden.
Neben den hochwertigen Kondensatoren, finden sich die kleinen schwarzen Kühlkörper.
Das Silikon ist dafür da um die Schwingungen bzw. Vibrationen, welche ein hochfrequentes Fiepen verursachen können
abzufangen und diese zu vermeiden. Mit Erfolg, selbst bei angehaltenem Lüfter konnte man nur ein minimales Fiepen vernehmen,
selbst bei Spitzennetzteilen von FSP, Lepa und Seasonic ist dieses lauter!
Auch hier findet sich wieder Silikon im Netzteil, des weiteren sind die Spulen abgeschirmt.
Die Kabel sind alle sauber an den relativ großen Platinen verlötet, hätte man diese effektiver genutzt wäre man evtl. auf Normalgröße des Netzteils gekommen.
Leider konnte man im Netzteil Fremdkörper wie einen grünen Faden finden, dieser kann zum Glück nichts zerstören.
Die Lötqualität ist gut bis sehr gut, es finden sich aber ein paar unsaubere Stellen.
Das Innenleben des Dark Power Pro P9 kann durchaus überzeugen, und liefert durchgehend einen guten Eindruck,
es gab zwar 1-2 Patzer aber diese konnten durch gute Qualität an anderer Stelle ausgeglichen werden.
 *Messergebnisse:
*Die Messwerte sind natürlich das wichtigste an dem Review, bei Netzteilen über 700W kommt daher folgendes Testsystem zu Einsatz:
-i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz @ SMT On@ 1.32V
-GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2300 @ 1.2V
-12 GiB DDR3 1333er RAM @ 1.7V (2x2+2x4 GiB)
-3 Gehäuse Lüfter 
-2 HDDs (Spinpoint F3&Ecogreen F2)
-Asus Maximus 4 Extreme
Während dem Leerlauf habe ich folgende Programme laufen lassen:
-Skype
-ein MS Office Fenste
-Steam
Unter Spielelast wurde in Bad Company 2 immer das selbe Level wiederholt um eine möglichst Realitätsnahe Spielelast zu erzeugen.
-Leistungsaufnahme:

In dem Test trat das Dark Power Pro P9 gegen das Seasonic X-760, das Lepa G700 und das FSP Aurum CM 750 an,
es konnte sich durchgehend an die Spitze des Testfeldes begeben, konnte den Spitzenkandidat von Seasonic
allerdings nicht das Wasser reichen in Sachen Effizienz.
 -Spannungen:
Die Spannungen des Be Quiet Dark Power Pro, sind zwar gut allerdings könnten sie besser sein, wie die Konkurrenz
zeigt, nichts desto trotz sind sie in den Grenzbereichen und liegen sehr nah an der Norm.

Die genauen Spannungen betragen:
Lepa: 3.35V; 5.12V; 12.31V; 3.28V; 5.03V; 11.99V
Be Quiet: 3.41V; 5.24V; 12.26V; 3.25V; 4.87V; 11.95V
FSP: 3.26V; 5.08V;  12.18V; 3.23V; 4.99V; 12.04V
Seasonic: 3.36V; 5.03V; 12.07V; 3.29V; 4.97V; 12.02V
 -Lautstärke:
Die Lautstärke habe ich aus einem Grund nur subjektiv "gemessen", ich habe nur Zugriff auf ein DbA Messgerät, welches zwar den Schalldruck,
aber nicht die richtige Lautstärke (Sone) messen kann, daher werde ich hier einfach beschreiben wie Laut/Leise es ist.

Beim PC Start dreht der Lüfter einmal kurz auf Schätzungsweise 80% auf und regelt sich dann wieder runter, dabei bleibt er aber sehr leise,
da Be Quiet einen ihrer sehr hochwertigen und leisen Silent Wind Lüfter montiert hat.
Im Idle bzw. im Windowsbetrieb ist das Netzteil unhörbar und selbst eine Festplatte (Ecogreen F2) ist um ein gutes Stückchen lauter.

Unter Gaminglast läuft der Lüfter auf ca. 50-60% würde ich sagen, dabei hört man ihn auch hier nicht aus geschlossenem Gehäuse,
nur im offenen Testaufbau kann man das Netzteil hören, wenn man den Kopf daran hält.
Unter Vollast, von ca. 700W die ich mit einem High End System mit WaKü entlocken konnte, hört man das Netzteil schon,
allerdings nur wenn man wirklich nur absolute Silent Lüfter mit 600-700 Umdrehungen installiert hat und diese entkoppelt sind.

Alles in allem bietet das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro ein sehr ruhiges Gesamterlebnis und macht dem Firmennamen alle Ehre!
 *Fazit:*
​Lässt man alle Eigenschaften noch einmal Revue passieren, die hervorragenden Leistungsdaten, die vorbildliche Lautstärke
im Idle sowie unter Last, das tolle Design, die erweiterte Herstellergarantie und die guten Spannungswerte,
dann hat sich das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 den Gold Award verdient!*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** Danksagungen:*
Mein Herzlicher Dank gilt bei diesem Review Be Quiet und Herrn Licht für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples!
Außerdem möchte ich mich für die 3 beigelegten Be Quiet Lüfter für das Gehäuse des Test PCs danken, da die Scythe zu laut waren!
Außerdem möchte ich mich bei Re4dt für die Banner bedanken!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

Hat ein wenig gedauert - aber es ist on - viel Spaß!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2011)

Der Test ist gut wie immer!
Kannst du aus Rücksicht für die Leute mit schwacher Leitung noch ein paar Bilder spoilern?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob Hans!
Klar ich werde ein paar Bilder spoilern, aber es sei mir verziehen erst morgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Außerdem liest es sich besser, wenn zwischen den Bildern und dem Text eine Leerzeile ist.

Und ein Bild von der Platine bitte noch.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

@Quanti Nr.1 ist erledigt
Nr 2: Wenn du mir mal erklären könntest (Pinnwand) was das dir bringen soll, die Lötquali siehst du auch woanders...
Und weißt du was für ne Mordsarbeit das ist das Ding zu öffnen? 
@Hans Mir fällt gerade ein, wenn du die Bilder einmal geladen hast geht es ganz schnell sie wieder zu laden (außer du machst einen Hard Reload)
Btw. Ich hab auch nur 170 Kb/s...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nr 2: Wenn du mir mal erklären könntest (Pinnwand) was das dir bringen soll, die Lötquali siehst du auch woanders...
> Und weißt du was für ne Mordsarbeit das ist das Ding zu öffnen?


 
Ich möchte gerne sehen, ob die Lötqualität gleichbleibend ist oder ob es nur bei ausgesuchten Exemplaren gut ist.
Wäre also nett, wenn du da was machen könntest. 

Und ja, ist Arbeit, aber gehört Arbeit nicht auch zum Review dazu oder willst du das NT möglichst unangetastet lassen, damit du es gut weiter verkaufen kannst?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

Hey,
nee die Garantie ist sowieso weg  xD
Na gut ich schau mal was ich morgen noch an Zeit dafür über hab 
Aber warum sollte die Quali unten schlechter sein, ist ja das selbe Modell


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey,
> nee die Garantie ist sowieso weg und mir ist nen kleines Plastikteil abgebrochen xD



Wie hast du das denn geschafft? 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Na gut ich schau mal was ich morgen noch an Zeit dafür über hab
> Aber warum sollte die Quali unten schlechter sein, ist ja das selbe Modell



Musst du mal schauen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Qualität anders ist, daher möchte ich gerne schauen.
Wenn es dir zuviel Aufwand ist, dann nicht, ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

Hey 
Nein bei einem Review darf nichts zuviel Aufwand sein, nur muss ich eben schauen ob ich es morgen noch hinkriege weil ich da sehr wenig Zeit habe 
Jaa naja also war halt Plastik, ne


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Ist doch egal, wenn das NT auch ohne noch läuft.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

Jaa 
Also da ich dann probiere morgen noch die Platinenbilder zu machen würde ich sagen BTT 
(Wir können ja die Pinnwand nutzen)


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

So noch ein wenig was geändert und außerdem ist jetzt ein Link zum Supportforum drin


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juli 2011)

sehr guter Test!
außerm ein echt cooles Netzteil


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank ExX! 
Da muss ich dir Recht geben


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. August 2011)

Nettes NT - für die Leistung scheinbar auch recht leise.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Das 650 Watt Modell ist sehr leise, das habe ich.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. August 2011)

Ich habe noch das E7 680W, das wird bei rund 550-600W hörbarer - aber ist ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Das E7 ist auch schon wieder etwas älter als das P9, kann also daran liegen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. August 2011)

Kann sein hat auch "nur" Bronze - dafür aber schon die Silent Wing Lüfter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Der beste Lüfter nützt nichts, wenn das Nt langsam verstaubt und deswegen läuft der Lüfter unrund und erzeugt Schleifgeräusche.
Hast du es mal sauber gemacht?


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. August 2011)

Da ist kaum Staub drinnen, da ich einen Staubfilter verwende. Aber du hast Recht, auch der beste Lüfter wird irgendwann laut


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Vielleicht was am Lager, alles möglich. 

Aber egal, hast ja dann einen Grund, dir ein neues NT zu kaufen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. August 2011)

Nö der Lüffi ist in Ordnung - bloß ab 900 U/min ist halt kein Lüfter mehr silent - egal welches Lager. 

Ich kaufe kein Nts, zumindest zur Zeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nö der Lüffi ist in Ordnung - bloß ab 900 U/min ist halt kein Lüfter mehr silent - egal welches Lager.


 
Dann musst du aber gute Ohren haben, meine Gehäuselüfter laufen mit 1000rpm und die höre ich nicht wirklich raus. Da muss ich mich schon vors Gehäuse setzen und das Ohr ranhalten.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. August 2011)

@Quanti Der Lüfter vom DPP 750W ist wirklich verdammt leise, aber mit dem Seasonic kann er nicht mithalten, allerdings 0 Fiepen.
@hirschi /sign


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Der Lüfter vom DPP 750W ist wirklich verdammt leise, aber mit dem Seasonic kann er nicht mithalten, allerdings 0 Fiepen.


 
Ich tippe mal, dass das 650 Watt Modell noch leiser ist als das 750 Watt Modell.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. August 2011)

Wäre auch meine Vermutung, oder es ist einfach nur ein wenig kühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Temperatur ist BeQuiet ja egal, sonst würde der Laden BeCool heißen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Temperatur ist BeQuiet ja egal, sonst würde der Laden BeCool heißen.


 
Genau den kaputte Netzteile sind die ruhigsten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Genau den kaputte Netzteile sind die ruhigsten!


 
Meinst du BeCrap?


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber gute Ohren haben, meine Gehäuselüfter laufen mit 1000rpm und die höre ich nicht wirklich raus. Da muss ich mich schon vors Gehäuse setzen und das Ohr ranhalten.


 
Ach 1000 U/min sind für mich viel zu laut - ab 700 U/min ist es Ok. Mein PC steht mit offener Seitenwand 40cm neben mir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mein PC steht mit offener Seitenwand 40cm neben mir.


 
Das erklärt eine Menge. Mein PC ist einen Meter von mir weg, steht neben den Tisch, dadurch "fängt" der Tisch die meisten Geräusche auf.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das erklärt eine Menge. Mein PC ist einen Meter von mir weg, steht neben den Tisch, dadurch "fängt" der Tisch die meisten Geräusche auf.


 
Ich könnte ihn unter meinen Tisch stellen, aber da stoßen die Hirnis von Kumpels dauernd daran


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ihn unter meinen Tisch stellen, aber da stoßen die Hirnis von Kumpels dauernd daran


 
Stell ihn ins Nebenzimmer, besorge dir Verlängerungskabel und einen externen Brenner.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass das 650 Watt Modell noch leiser ist als das 750 Watt Modell.


Korrekt


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

Die neuen P10 sind ja semi passiv, warum habt ihr das damals nicht bei den P9 gemacht?
Oder konnte man das bei FSP nicht?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Die neuen P10 sind ja semi passiv, warum habt ihr das damals nicht bei den P9 gemacht?
> Oder konnte man das bei FSP nicht?


 
Warum möchtest du ein semi passives Netzteil haben? Was findest du daran so toll? Nachteile?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du ein semi passives Netzteil haben? Was findest du daran so toll? Nachteile?


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht, semi passiv ist doch für den Arsch.
Es ist sehr nervig, wenn der Lüfter anläuft, kurz danach wieder ausgeht und dann wieder anläuft, weil die Temperatur genau in diesem Bereich rumeiert.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du ein semi passives Netzteil haben? Was findest du daran so toll? Nachteile?


 Weil ich im Idle (Wenn man z.B für einen Benchpc (wie mein 3. PC)) das Netzteil nicht hört und der PC Passiv läuft und im Benchmark kanns dann aufdrehen,
es ist einfach schön wenn was leise ist, aber das muss ich dir (Be Quiet) ja nicht sagen. 
Nachteile=0
P.S: Ihr könnt es ja auch nicht so schlecht finden wenn die P10 drauf setzen oder?
@Quanti Es geht um Last nicht um Temp


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. August 2011)

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen zu dem semi passiven Betrieb bei Netzteilen?


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

Ich bin der selben Meinung! Semipassive Netzteile sind was tolles. Wenn man im Idle absolut nichts hört...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Es geht um Last nicht um Temp


 
Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn du genau in diesem Last Bereich bist, wo der Lüfter anläuft und kurz danach wieder abschaltet?
Dann doch lieber ein NT, dessen Lüfter mit 500rpm läuft und gut.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. August 2011)

Nö,

das Anlaufen des Lüfters würde mich nerven, wenn der Lüfter bei 20% Last so leise ist wie im E8 400W wäre das echt was tolles. (Waren glaube ich 300-400 U/min)
Ist übrigens auch eine sehr gute Alternative zu dem ganzen Passiv und Semipassiv Zeugs. Treibt sicher auch den Preis nicht so weit in die Höhe.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn du genau in diesem Last Bereich bist, wo der Lüfter anläuft und kurz danach wieder abschaltet?
> Dann doch lieber ein NT, dessen Lüfter mit 500rpm läuft und gut.



500upm? So Laut?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> 500upm? So Laut?


 
Ist die geringste Drehzahl von meinem P9, wenn ich nicht irre.

Wieso dann nicht gleich ein passives Netzteil? 650 Watt passiv reicht für alle Grafikkarten und OC Versuche und man hört nichts (außer Spulenfiepen halt).


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

650W Passiv, das dürfte:
1. Schweineteuer sein
2. Unter 80 Plus Platinum kaum zu realisieren
3. Auch da nur sehr schwer


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die geringste Drehzahl von meinem P9, wenn ich nicht irre.
> 
> Wieso dann nicht gleich ein passives Netzteil? 650 Watt passiv reicht für alle Grafikkarten und OC Versuche und man hört nichts (außer Spulenfiepen halt).



Ich hab 120er Bsp Lüffis und die höre ich selbst bei 350upm noch


----------



## UnnerveD (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn du genau in diesem Last Bereich bist, wo der Lüfter anläuft und kurz danach wieder abschaltet?
> Dann doch lieber ein NT, dessen Lüfter mit 500rpm läuft und gut.





hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nö,
> das Anlaufen des Lüfters würde mich nerven, wenn der Lüfter bei 20% Last  so leise ist wie im E8 400W wäre das echt was tolles. (Waren glaube ich  300-400 U/min)
> Ist übrigens auch eine sehr gute Alternative zu dem ganzen Passiv und  Semipassiv Zeugs. Treibt sicher auch den Preis nicht so weit in die  Höhe.



Genauso sehe ich das auch - ich brauche kein passives Netzteil wenn der Lüfter langsam und geräuscharm (bis fast geräuschlos läuft) -> das E8 400 hört man echt nicht mehr...


----------



## Hood (4. August 2011)

Also ich finde semipassive Netzteile toll. Denn kein Lüfter ist einfach leiser als ein Lüfter. Dazu noch ein Lüfter der bei niedriger Spannung anläuft -> Weniger Lärm beim eigentlichen Anlaufen und Temperaturregelung = Perfekt. 
Und ja, Lüfter bei 400RPM höre ich noch. Und jedes bischen trägt zum leiserem PC bei!


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

Hood schrieb:


> Also ich finde semipassive Netzteile toll. Denn kein Lüfter ist einfach leiser als ein Lüfter. Dazu noch ein Lüfter der bei niedriger Spannung anläuft -> Weniger Lärm beim eigentlichen Anlaufen und Temperaturregelung = Perfekt.
> Und ja, Lüfter bei 400RPM höre ich noch. Und jedes bischen trägt zum leiserem PC bei!


 
Da bleibt die Frage, welche Lüfter du benutzt - denn gute Lüfter ohne jegliches Lagergeräusch, bei 400U/min sind (außer in einem schalltoten Raum) nicht mehr wahrnehmbar -> da ist das "Hintergrundrauschen" einfach viel aufdringlicher...


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

Die Lüfter müssten aber auch später viel mehr aufdrehen, daher kommt eine anfängliche Drossel würde ich sagen.
Sem-Passive Netzteile sind auf jeden Fall leiser als Aktive, und wenn es nur ein paar € (Für den Hersteller) mehr kostet
dann zahle ich den Preis doch gerne 
P.S: Wobei man sagen muss das DPP P9 ist schon wirklich sehr leise --> Silentfreakgeeignet würde ich sogar behaupten


----------



## Hood (5. August 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Da bleibt die Frage, welche Lüfter du benutzt - denn gute Lüfter ohne jegliches Lagergeräusch, bei 400U/min sind (außer in einem schalltoten Raum) nicht mehr wahrnehmbar -> da ist das "Hintergrundrauschen" einfach viel aufdringlicher...


Ich nutze Arctic F12 Lüfter (Da echt gute Alleskönner) und Noiseblocker XL1 (alle auf etwa 400RPM). Hören tut man sie im Case kaum... aber jedes bischen Lärm addiert sich zusammen und am ende Hört man doch was. (Wenn endlich das AX 650 verfügbar wäre könnte ich mein altes Seasonic endlich ablösen. Und Graka hab ich den MK-13 mit wie gesagt F12.)


----------



## Der Dudelsack (5. August 2011)

Guter Test.
Ist wirklich ein interessantes NT!


----------



## Nyuki (7. August 2011)

schönes review.Ich habe das P9 650W seit November letzden Jahres.Ich will es mit keinem eintauschen.Ich hatte mir ca.13 verschiedene Netzteile bestellt doch das P9 war am leisesten im Load wie auch von den Elekrtrogeräuschen sind keine Vorhanden.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

Vielen Dank ihre beide! 
/Dank added
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmals bei Re4dt bedanken und entschuldigen weil ich ihn vergaß!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder sind leider nicht mehr Sichtbar


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2012)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Wa1lock oder jetzt Gast1111 sich hat löschen lassen.


----------

